# distance between fittings when soldering with copper



## Kelly Durfey (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there a standard distance to put between fittings when soldering a copper plumbing system?

We are afraid that putting the fittings too close together will result in us melting a finished joint while trying to solder a new one. At what distance does this become safe?

Thanks,
Kelly Durfey


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

As long as you can see the joints with enough room to get the solder in (fittings shouldn't touch each other) it should be fine, real close joints you solder them at the same time.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

No distance required.

Put the whole thing together, if it fits good then take it apart, clean and flux all pieces, assemble. Then start soldering moving from 1 joint to the next adjacent joint till done.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Agreed with above. If they are new joints and you are putting them together, measure, cut, assemble all at once the fittings that are close together, and solder all at once.


IF you are trying to solder next to an old joint, your best bet is to stay a few inches away from it and put a cold wet rag on the old joint while you solder your new one.


----------



## Kelly Durfey (Nov 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

Cool. Thank you guys (and/or gals). That's exactly what we needed.

I love this website!


----------

